# FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE-p4 freezes with SCSI error



## crdaemon (Sep 1, 2013)

HI

First post here :e hope I am not forgetting any posting rule. I hope I am posting in the right place.

I have an issue with some FreeBSD boxes, they  randomly freeze with neither crash dump nor error log. However luckily  we saw some errors on the last time this happend:











As you can see it is a virtual machine and I am using ESXi 5, and the disk is in an EMC storage over SCSI.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 3, 2013)

Support for FreeBSD 9 was added in ESX 5.1 according to the VMWare link below.  The link to the full compatibility list is on there as well.  All the CAM changes on how 9 deals with hard drives seem to make using 5.1 a requirement.

http://blogs.vmware.com/guestosguide/guest-os/unix-and-others/freebsd


----------

